# OMG i lost my windows xp cd what i do??????



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

Someone please help i lost my windows xp cd and i need it!!!im going to reinstall my windows xp because i need to!!!! but i lost my windows xp cd !!!Plz help oh oplz!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no magic here. Without installation files on a CD, you can't reinstall.


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

but cant i download the windows xp professional from the internet on to a cd?


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

No, you cannot.


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

why not is it bad?


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

or can i make my own cd?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you buy the xp from the store? If it is, you need to contact Microsoft that You lost the xp cd, and i think they'll ask you whats your product key.


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

sorry i mean i never got a cd


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

ok heres the story my computer was built i never got a cd with it!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

If your computer was built, You don't get a XP cd right away unless you buy it. its sold seperately.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Pierre14 said:


> or can i make my own cd?


If you have an i386 directory on your harddrive you can, follow the directions at the link below.

http://www.howtohaven.com/system/createwindowssetupdisk.shtml


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

no my pc didnt come with it


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

what is a i386 directory?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Its in the xp cd. And also the link that Rick in Fla posted will tell you


----------



## Pierre14 (Aug 11, 2007)

so..i have to have the xp cd to have the i386 directory?


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

Pierre14 said:


> why not is it bad?


Obviously it's bad. If it's legal, why would people buy it? Think.
Your only choice now is to go to a store and buy a new disk.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it's time to close this one, and you should review the TSG Rules. You had a computer built, didn't get any CD, time to go back to the place or person that built it for the legal copy of XP.


----------

